# Idea on cost to paint double garage door and a double entrance door a



## Denis_40 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi curious what would be the rate /cost to paint a garabe door and front entrance double door with trim. No sanding required just a fresh coat of paint on both.\
I was asked to stain a deck Pt that is weathered but not stained it is 
3 levels and about 12 x 16 with lattice skirting and 2x2 ballusters all around and railing to boot,.
Any idear what the rates are in Ontario to paint such 
Thanks Denis_40


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Denis, are you a professional painter?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

One Miiiillllion Dollars!


----------



## Denis_40 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Pro not*

Im not a pro as per title . I have been painting since Im 16 so doing odd jobs here and there but not on a regular basis that is why Im asking I dont do this all the time so the cost changes/rates so to be fair to my customers Im asking
thanks


----------



## Denis_40 (Jul 28, 2011)

One Coat Coverage said:


> One Miiiillllion Dollars!


You funny guy :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Denis, you are going to get a lot of silly answers, because no one can give you the price for several reasons. 
So let me ask you one more question, are you licensed (if required) and insured and operating your business as a professional painter or are you a handyman?

This is a forum for professional painters to share information, we will be happy to help you to learn how to determine the price by helping you to determine your labor rates, operating costs, scope of work, materials used, etc if you want to stick around and learn that, great, welcome to the forum. But like you said, the cost changes so what someone else charges may not have any bearing on what you need to charge.

It's kind of like asking, "How much is a bag of groceries?" We really don't know what is in the bag.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> It's kind of like asking, "How much is a bag of groceries?" We really don't know what is in the bag.


There better be some Rocky Road ice cream in there.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya know- I was kinda hoping to be in the bag soon...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

you should just barter for the job...........you paint the doors and she makes you lunch and lets you use the bathroom .....:blink:


----------



## Denis_40 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Remark*

Its ok guys yes Im insured yes .Im inc. and yes I own and operate under handyman work. Im a licensed no do I have to be I dont think so do I operate as a ligitimate company yes.
I appreciate the opportunity to join this web site but I will decline. I was expecting some adult conversation but instead got immature kids who post smart ass comments. Anyway all of you enjoy your day painting


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Denis,are you serious. You expect to get serious answers on a question like that?? If you are trying to pass yourself off as a contractor,at the very least I would expect you to know that!
I probably wouldn't even hire you as a painter if you couldn't answer that. Nothin personal but....


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Denis_40 said:


> Its ok guys yes Im insured yes .Im inc. and yes I own and operate under handyman work. Im a licensed no do I have to be I dont think so do I operate as a ligitimate company yes.
> I appreciate the opportunity to join this web site but I will decline. I was expecting some adult conversation but instead got immature kids who post smart ass comments. Anyway all of you enjoy your day painting


Au revior denn- eees!!!!!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I wanna put in a swimming pool....how much will it cost?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> There better be some Rocky Road ice cream in there.


Im hooked on this Bordeaux Cherry Ice Cream. I think it's Blue Ribbon brand or something like that.....its pretty unreal. The last time I went to the store I bought 4 containers........:whistling2: The poor checkout girl gave me a weird look. I smiled and said "Dont judge me"


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Denis_40 said:


> Its ok guys yes Im insured yes .Im inc. and yes I own and operate under handyman work. Im a licensed no do I have to be I dont think so do I operate as a ligitimate company yes.
> I appreciate the opportunity to join this web site but I will decline. I was expecting some adult conversation but instead got immature kids who post smart ass comments. Anyway all of you enjoy your day painting


That's too bad, if you decide you want to work on your estimating skills, feel free to come back. You might want to spend a little time reading some of the other areas of the forum before making such a blanket statement.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And where the hell is capaint to answer this question!:jester:


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

RCP said:


> And where the hell is capaint to answer this question!:jester:


That's just mean LOL!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> And where the hell is capaint to answer this question!:jester:


We already know what his answer would be - about $5500 :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Denis_40 said:


> Any idear what the rates are in Ontario to paint such
> Thanks Denis_40


Never painted a "such" in Ontario, my dear.

Denis, you ain't SEEN immature......yet. 

We tend to be mirrors here, just reflecting that what we see.

RCP gave you a well measured thoughtful reply to your impossible to answer question. But it appears you did not take a deep breath and see the mistake you made.

Your choice, but if you decide to leave, then, ta ta, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Ehh he just wants a dollar figure so he can tell the HO " the going rate" I will say this: garage doors with no prep are $150 plus paint, that's for a wipe with a tak cloth window mask and shoot shield around edges no caulking or repair 
Exterior doors are trickier for me here 90% are smooth metal foam core with a plastic framed window inset.I usually won't touch them unless I can give the full treatment and charge accordingly for a brand new one no prep or repair required I'm around the same price $150-175 plus paint


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Denis_40 said:


> I was expecting some adult conversation but instead got immature kids who post smart ass comments.


 
Your Mom !!! .....................lol couldnt resist that :jester:


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> Your Mom !!! .....................lol couldnt resist that :jester:


That's what SHE said.......hahahahahaha


----------



## BigDogPainting (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys can bash me next, but the answers you give to people with the "how much should i charge" questions are a little played out. Lets say this guy has been painting for 4 years for other contractors and is now branching out and doing his own thing entirely legally, but has absolutely no experience in estimating a job. I know he didn't give much, if any, details, but maybe instead of giving him _such_ a hard time you can ask for details and lead in the right direction like the moderator hinted at. I know that when some people post a question and read responses like this as a first impression, they simply don't come back... And I sometimes wonder why I am constantly seeing the same people on this site. New jacks are being clowned out the door.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree Bigdog, and thanks for sharing that. 
The problem is, we see guys come on every day and ask how much without taking the time to read around the forum. This place is not a "Yahoo answers" type of site, but more of a community. The guys that do spend the time to read a bit before posting usually stick around and benefit.
The majority of the "how much" guys are usually just one post wonders and yeah, I agree we can be rough, that is why we usually close the threads and direct the op to other threads. I can't tell you how many times members have spent the time trying to help someone who never comes back or gets involved in the forum. 
I agree it is not a good first impression. But if a new member goes to the intro section, posts an intro, you will see that the members are much more welcoming. The majority of members here are very willing to share their knowledge, but the op has to be invested as well.

This is our business and livelihood, and when someone comes on and says, "I think I wanna be a painter, how much should I charge?" it gets pretty annoying.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe if some of these people would just ask how long it takes to paint a certain item it wouldn't be as offensive. I'm in my second year of continuing my father's business(he died). I worked for him several years when I was in my twenties then worked for my brother in general construction. My father never taught me how to estimate. When I was younger I never planned on doing this forever so I never gave it much thought. I know what I need to charge per hour. Often I have trouble estimating how long it will take me to paint an item, especially big jobs. I have an estimating book but a lot of time values in it are out to lunch or not every item is listed. Now I am timing everything I paint so I can make my bids more accurate.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

BigDogPainting said:


> You guys can bash me next, but the answers you give to people with the "how much should i charge" questions are a little played out. Lets say this guy has been painting for 4 years for other contractors and is now branching out and doing his own thing entirely legally, but has absolutely no experience in estimating a job. I know he didn't give much, if any, details, but maybe instead of giving him _such_ a hard time you can ask for details and lead in the right direction like the moderator hinted at. I know that when some people post a question and read responses like this as a first impression, they simply don't come back... And I sometimes wonder why I am constantly seeing the same people on this site. New jacks are being clowned out the door.


Its impossible to tell someone what to charge without knowing the scope of work. Even so we don't do that here, or at CT. Pricing question threads there are immediately locked which is probably what should happen here as well because everyone seems to get butt hurt over them.

If he were asking how to price a job that is a different thing all together. How do I determine my hourly rate? How do I figure my overhead? I need help determining how long it will take me to paint 600 foot of fence. 

Even if we could price your job for you why would we for free?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BigDog,

Yes, you are right. But we can not teach each one of these drive-bys HOW to estimate. We have threads that address many of these same old questions, and we have histories of how these types just hit and run. 

Forgive us for knowing the numbers concerning these types of questions.

If you think you have a solution that would solve their needs yet spare us the frustrations of continually beating our heads against the wall, please toss it on the table for discussion.

We do have a problem and we do not have the best solution yet.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Isn't the sticky "so you want to be a painting contractor" the one they should be shown?
Maybe we should make a "best of" to this Q and make it a locked sticky. It should include how to approach the forum as well as the complexity of running a paint biz. Then the poster could be directed to that and thread locked. if they get it- they come back.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Isn't the sticky "so you want to be a painting contractor" the one they should be shown?
> Maybe we should make a "best of" to this Q and make it a locked sticky. It should include how to approach the forum as well as the complexity of running a paint biz. Then the poster could be directed to that and thread locked. if they get it- they come back.


I think that is a great idea, we often link that sticky, but we are never really consistent with how we respond, a lot of just depends on the OP and how much time we have to craft a response, and other members respond.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

BigDogPainting said:


> You guys can bash me next, but the answers you give to people with the "how much should i charge" questions are a little played out. Lets say this guy has been painting for 4 years for other contractors and is now branching out and doing his own thing entirely legally, but has absolutely no experience in estimating a job. I know he didn't give much, if any, details, but maybe instead of giving him _such_ a hard time you can ask for details and lead in the right direction like the moderator hinted at. I know that when some people post a question and read responses like this as a first impression, they simply don't come back... And I sometimes wonder why I am constantly seeing the same people on this site. New jacks are being clowned out the door.


 I personally would love to see you participate more.


----------

